# listening to audiobooks on kindle



## low-sternberg (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm a new kindle user and mostly plan to use it for listening to audiobooks in the car. It works, but the frustrating thing is that when I pause it for any length of time, it is loosing my place in the book. Then I'm stuck jumping forward in 30s intervals to find my place, which is very annoying if I'm well into the current "disk". It seems that if it a brief pause, it will hold my place, but longer (dont know how long, b/c I'm usually listening on the way to work and then on the way home) it reverts to the beginning of the tape. There must be a way. Help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If your primary purpose is to listen to audiobooks there are better players available.  The Kindle definitely has limited controls.

But, I admit it's not a feature I've ever used on Kindle, so can't speak to why you're having problems. . . .sorry.


----------



## bethsexton (May 18, 2009)

I think it is probably losing the place when it goes to sleep mode (20 min. on a DX, 10 min. on the other models).  Have you tried hitting the Home key instead of just pausing it?


----------



## low-sternberg (Aug 26, 2011)

I think that you're probably right. I haven't tried using home key to pause, but will give it a go. Thanks. Is there any way to fast forward more easily?  How come the skip and rewind keys on my kindle are greyed out ? The audio books that I have listened to so far have been public domain audiobooks or ones I have checked out from the library and uploaded via my computer. Do you think things would work differently if I was listening to Audible.com books? Thanks again for any thoughts.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't listen to audiobooks on my Kindle, so I can't help with that aspect, but I do listen to them in the car with an MP3 player.

Something I tend to do with audiobooks is to use a file splitter (I use Slice Audio File Splitter) to carve the files up into 10-minute slices, and also use MP3TAG to tag all the files with the correct track number tags so they are in sequence.

This means that when something does go wrong and you lose your place, it's fairly quick and easy to get back to where you were - an audiobook in 70 or 80 10-minute files is a lot easier to navigate than one in 10 80-minute CD-sized files!


----------

